# a real canadian hero



## jrk (Aug 9, 2005)

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...nd+collishaw&start=20&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


lived out the great war and fought the russians and lived out the second world war.

i also put this in as i dont think the rnas get the credit they rightfully deserve.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)

Not bad for a west-coaster, eh?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 9, 2005)

"Black Flight Leader"


----------



## evangilder (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

A very distinguished career I salute you sir


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 10, 2005)

Aww, thanks buddy. 
I...oh, you mean Collishaw.


----------



## trackend (Aug 10, 2005)

No skim your right you and all service personnel should be saluted by us civvies you and you mates still have an integrity that appears to be falling by the wayside in modern life but the slackers and politically correct Herbert's are happy to ride on the backs of the rest of society that still believes in service, pride and duty which is best displayed by the armed forces.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 10, 2005)

He fought the Red Russians for the White Russians during the Russian civil war, just to be clear on why he was fighting the Russians. I said Russian too many times there.


----------

